
Applying medical statistics to Backblaze Hard Drive stats - red0point
https://medium.com/@simonerni/applying-medical-statistics-to-the-backblaze-hard-drive-stats-36227cfd5372
======
brittohalloran
Love the idea of applying statistical techniques typically used in field x to
data from field y.

I'm always seeing places to apply manufacturing process control statistics
like control charting [0] and process capability index [1] 'in the wild'.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_chart](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_chart)
[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Process_capability_index](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Process_capability_index)

------
bigprovolone
wasn't this done before?

[https://bioinformare.blogspot.ca/2016/02/survival-
analysis-o...](https://bioinformare.blogspot.ca/2016/02/survival-analysis-of-
hard-disk-drive.html)

~~~
red0point
Thanks for pointing that out! I didn‘t know that he did it as well, I just
think its a really good way to visualize the data and to draw some conclusions
from it.

